

Things You Need to Know About Where Google Is Going Next - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2012/07/5-things-you-need-to-know-about-where-google-is-going-next.php

======
mark_l_watson
I also just submitted this article, nice that HN coalesces submissions.

I prefer using PaaS myself with Heroku and AppEngine being my favorites but I
also enjoyed kicking the tires on dotCloud, OpenShift, and others.

That said I just rented a high capacity Hetzner.de server a few weeks ago
because a lot of what I do, besides customer projects where they pay the bills
for infrastructure, is learning side projects and some of my experiments take
a lot of resources.

I can't comfortably afford to do some of my side projects on PaaS because I
don't directly make money from them.

------
jonmwords
Key points from interview with Google engineering director Peter Magnusson
during Google I/O. He explained their cloud direction. He insists that the
future is toward completely managed services. Do you think so?

